# Exception Stacktrace in String ausgeben



## PhantomXXL (12. Apr 2005)

Also ich hab gesehen das man den Stacktrace nur direkt auf nen PrintWriter oder nem PrintStream geben kann, jedoch würd ich den gern in einem string speichern um ihn dan per mail zu verschicken.

Nut hab ich noch null ahnung mit den ganzen In- und Outputstreams in Java, was es da so gibt, etc. und welchen ich brauche um irgendwie die sache im programm zu halten, also nen String zu erstellen.


----------



## dotlens (12. Apr 2005)

mit getMessage() bekommst du von einer Exception den String zurück


----------



## Sky (12. Apr 2005)

Throwable#getStackTrace gibt Dir den StackTrace zurück. Einfach das Array auswerten.


----------



## meez (12. Apr 2005)

So gehts das...


```
public static String getStackTraceAsString(Throwable t) {
		StringWriter writer = new StringWriter();
		PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(writer);
		t.printStackTrace(out);
		return writer.getBuffer().toString();
	}
```


----------



## Sky (12. Apr 2005)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So gehts das...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Das gefällt mir sehr gut!!! :toll:


----------



## dotlens (12. Apr 2005)

warum so kompliziert??*argh*

Edit: uups


----------



## PhantomXXL (12. Apr 2005)

danke meez genau sowas hab ich gesucht

und dotlens, ich will nicht die fehlermeldung ich will den stacktrace


----------



## thE_29 (12. Apr 2005)

Nur so nebenbei


```
Exception ex = //eine Exception halt
StringWriter s = new StringWriter();
    //speichert sie in s ab!
    ex.printStackTrace(new PrintWriter(s));

System.out.println(s.toString());
```

Ist bisi kürzer!


----------



## meez (12. Apr 2005)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist bisi kürzer!



Reut dich der Platz..?


----------



## thE_29 (12. Apr 2005)

Jo 

Ich bin wieder am Byte zählen 

Niemand braucht mehr als 640Kb Hauptspeicher :bae:



			
				Irrtümer aus der Geschichte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 640 Kilobyte sind genug für jeden.
> Bill Gates, 1981
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhantomXXL (12. Apr 2005)

mir egal es geht ... udn ich bin glücklich (vorerst) *auf den hacken deut*


----------



## meez (12. Apr 2005)

Irrtümer aus der Geschichte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 640 Kilobyte sind genug für jeden.
> Bill Gates, 1981



 Jedesmal,, wenn ich das wieder lese muss ich sagen: Was für ein Idiot... :autsch:


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Apr 2005)

*offtopicWerdWeilProblemGeklärtIst*
Wieso, die anderen Aussagen stimmen genauso wenig?

Und Ahnung hat Gates betimmt, zu mindest mehr als ich


----------



## Sky (12. Apr 2005)

meez hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irrtümer aus der Geschichte hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Aussage begründet sich darin, dass mittlerweile fast 25 Jahre vergangen sind! Wenn Gates den Verlauf derart hätte vorraussagen können, hätte er höchst wahrscheinlich das so niemals gesagt.


----------



## meez (12. Apr 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und Ahnung hat Gates betimmt, zu mindest mehr als ich



Das ist auch nicht besonders schwer.... :bae: 

Aber du hast natürlich Recht...
Gates hat sicher ne ganze Menge mehr Ahnung als wir...1981 war 640 K halt extrem viel..Etwa wie wenn du heute sagst: Niemand braucht mehr als 100GB Memory...



Was die anderen betrifft, so muss ich sagen, dass ich dem 100% zustimmen kann (jedenfalls auf mich bezogen) 


			
				 Ken Olson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt keinen Grund, warum irgendjemand einen Computer in seinem Haus wollen würde.


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Apr 2005)

Hm, 
Niemand wird je mehr als 100GB Memory brauchen.
In 20 Jahren dürft ich mich dann auch zitieren


----------



## PhantomXXL (12. Apr 2005)

also ich hab gestern mit nem zug schaffner geplauscht beim nach hause fahren ... der nennt sich selbst ein relikt das keinen computer  hat *g*


----------

